# Hand Auger Comparisons



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I've owned Mora & Strikemaster Lazer Hand Augers for years. Last year I got to try an Eskimo. Last week, I tried a Nils. By far, the best is the Nils Auger. The 8" Nils put my 8" Lazer to shame. Looks like I'm gonna take the plunge & get a Nils. 

Anybody else have a Nils and want to comment?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> By far, the best is the Nils Auger.


Totally agree and have noted so in several past discussions. IMO they have two advantages that make them worth the extra money, the offset handles which provide greater mechanical leverage, and the single piece cutting head with curved edges.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

No doubt the Nils is the best hand auger. Drilling through anything over 4-5" of ice by hand sucks. I end up sitting on a few holes all day because I don't want to hand drill any more with my 8" Mora. Nils chews through 8" ice like butter.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My nils is so easy to use my 10yr old nephew cuts his own holes they are hands down the best hand auger


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

My 7" Mora is fine and dandy.I cut 20-30 every time out last yr and had no fatigue issues.Mine IS the long gone offest handle model,which may/may not help(never compared it to other) but w/good,sharp,QUALITY blades I have no reason at all to switch.After 34 holes last Saturday thru 4" ice I did find its time to put my new blades on when/if I go again though.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> My 7" Mora is fine and dandy.I cut 20-30 every time out last yr and had no fatigue issues.Mine IS the long gone offest handle model,which may/may not help(never compared it to other) but w/good,sharp,QUALITY blades I have no reason at all to switch.After 34 holes last Saturday thru 4" ice I did find its time to put my new blades on when/if I go again though.


Would guess the offset handles are slightly more than 50% of the Nils advantages. A "Frankenstein" creation with the offset handles from an old Mora and the curved blades (made in Sweden) of a Lazer would pretty much equal a Nils. The single cutting head of a Nils would likely still be slightly better and last much longer though. I usually cut a lot of holes too and I drilled literally thousands of holes through various thicknesses of ice for well over 20 years with my Nils before I replaced the cutting head.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The mora is garbage compared to a nils


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Not sure taking maybe 3-5seconds more to get through 10" ice would constitute calling it garbage.ESPECIALLY when its 1/2 or less the price.I'll put my "garbage" up against a nils on the same ice.Might get beat by a second or two,but again,1/2 the money and probably cheaper replacement blades also.That extra few seconds won't ruin any fishing trip I'm on.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I really like my Nils. Was satisfied with my Lazers unitl I used a Nils. That one piece head never binds in a hole. Which the Lazer will right before breaking thru the ice.

I have never heard of someone going back to another brand after trying a Nils. Which is extremely rare in this day and age. Very seldom will you see a used one for sale.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Can you cut holes sitting on a bucket I can


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Never needed to try.Not real hard to stand up.Anyways not a pissing match.Just saying you don't HAVE to drop $$$$ on a nils to drill holes to fish through.That's a good amount that can be spent on rods,lures,minnows,safety items etc.All for a couple seconds of drilling(standing up,of course.)


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> The mora is garbage compared to a nils


Why try to stir things up like that? The older offset handle style Mora with newer blades is probably better than most imagine. While presumably not equal to a Nils, it most likely is not "garbage" compared to one either.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha my bad he is really getting mad.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

The ONLY think i do not like about the modern NILS auger is the break-down handle system, the old 70's style NILS had a universal joint with a friction lock, no loose wingnut to drop into the snow, you just pulled the handle into position and folded it back when done, the old one is also shorter than the new one when folded. 
Not a big deal but as usual the older stuff always seems built better.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh no,not mad in any way.By the way,replacement blades look to be double to triple price also.Good investment.I'll keep mine and my $25 blades.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I've got a Mora offset handle made in Sweden. It folds completely in half. Really nice on storage and transporting. It's 8" and cuts good. But a Nils is way better at cutting.


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

My buddy and I just purchased a Nils and we will never get another auger. By far the best auger we have owned. Nils all the way! Worth the investment and worth your time.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Can anyone be generous enough to post a pic of the offset handles, nils, mora, lazer...would like to see if I could reproduce one


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

kissmybasstoo said:


> Can anyone be generous enough to post a pic of the offset handles, nils, mora, lazer...would like to see if I could reproduce one


Some of the old style Mora have been posted in past threads on hand augers.
Here is one of a Nils at Cabela's: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Nils-USA-High-Velocity-Hand-Auger/1089564.uts


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have both a Mora and a Nils. I start out using the Mora when the ice isn't too thick as it is lighter than the Nils but I switch to the Nils when the ice gets to 6 or 8 inches and put the Mora away. The Mora is a fine auger but the nils works easier in thick ice. Another thing to consider is the age and condition of the angler as to how well a hand auger will cut.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are using for hand auger purposes only go with a Nils.....easily no comparison to any other hand auger.....I actually have a 6" Mora and bought the strikemaster adapter from bass pro to connect to my 18v Dewalt drill too.....You can ask anyone who has been with me this thing cuts through the ice like butter.....I drilled 15 holes through 8-10" of ice off Catawba two weeks ago with ease....literally no hesitation no nothing it just pulls it right though the ice I could not believe it. My other buddy took my adapter and put it on his 8" and it cut just as well.....its really unbelievable!!! Especially for how cheap the set up really is.


----------



## MRJ (May 9, 2014)

Don`t be in a big hurry to buy new blades if you have the plain curved edge ones. Buy a cloth wheel and ruge for your drill and you can sharpen them yourself. Color the blade edge with a black marker then go at it with the ruge until the marker is gone. Did a good job on my blades.


----------

